# Carjacking



## sombrado (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi,
I am a retiree staying in Manila and I have plan to buy a MPV for myself and my family use. In my country of origin I drove a few luxury cars and it is very safe to drive and own one there.

A Filipino friend of mine told me not to buy luxury or expensive car here in Manila because of robbery and carjacking. He told me to buy a 'normal' car to drive around in Manila.

Actually, I'm looking to purchase a Ford Explorer MPV here but after listening to his advise I am not sure now.

I'd like to ask some option from my fellow members here. Kindly give me some tips and experience that you have encountered in driving on Manila's road. Some friend told me that the robber just point a handgun at the driver at the traffic junction or stop light or even in front of the hotel lobby...!

Please advise and tell me more about this kind of incidents...thank you.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

I can't say I've heard of many incidents of car jacking in Manila, beyond the normal election entertainment. It may depend a little as to where you are driving your car however there seem to be Toyota Fortuna's, Nova's, Honda CRV's & Mitsubishi Monteros down every street wide enough to fit one. 

I can't imagine you sticking out too much in a Ford Explorer; not exactly a Mercedes. 

Personally I'd rather go for one of the Japanese people movers, the Fortuna or Monterro. The sheer number of them on the road means you'll look like the rest of the crowd and if you break down every mechanic in the country is going to both know the model and have spare parts available. Good reliable cars too, especially when it gets damp.

EDIT: You did ask about my experiences driving on Manila's roads, which I do, however I fear the word count will be exceeded and the occasional expletive laden rant would result in Gene removing my post


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would buy a used vehicle for two reasons;

1. Manila is going to tear it up (getting bumped into, scratched etc..)
2. The initial depreciation is horrific. 

Billfish spot on about getting a commonly seen vehicle. You will blend in and parts/service will be easier to handle.

Fords are fairly common but parts will be more expensive than a Japanese make.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The Toyota vans are very nice the air conditioning was the best out of all the vans I traveled in the worst van or vehicle with terrible A/C was the Hyundai the don't hold up so well the Ford Explorer sure looks nice but probably not to many parts for those, I agree with Billfish the Monterro might be a good option here if you prefer SUV's, there would be more of these on the road and it's a quality product, I drive an old Mitzubishi Lancer.

Toyota vans are many so parts will be easy to come by they don't stock parts for most vehicles here and so you end up getting used parts or your parts reworked, this kind of work is not expensive on a lighter note.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

If you want something with more room than a typical car, getting a Honda CRV might be a good choice.. you see them everywhere on the road so you won't stick out, you can probably get one used to keep costs low, and because they're a popular choice around here you will be able to get parts/service easily at a reasonable rate.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

I agree with buying a second hand Japanese car, The Toyota van is a good choice, I rent one every now and then to take the family to the beach, even the Inova is nice and safe, I know it is not much too look at but your Ford will be worse to look if it get run into and much more expensive to fix.


----------



## sombrado (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, thanks you for your quick reply. What about the Toyota Innova? I saw one on display at the SM mall and its look great and value for money. 

I've seen many on the road and I think it's a good value MPV. I'll check it out when I am in town.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

The Toyota innova is a very nice car for the price. I am sure you will like it. If it is strong enough for the Taxi drivers it will last you a long time and you dont have to worry about being car jacked. Take care and good luck.


----------



## sombrado (Jun 29, 2013)

Chris, Thank you for kind reply and I will look into it. By the way are u staying in the Philippines now? May I know what u doing for your living here/


----------



## sombrado (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi thanks you for the reply and I agree with you about the Hyundai car. Their aircon always give us problem. Cheer.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Ford Explorer*

Ford Explorer's are very nice looking, If I had the money I would go for it, lol ..I don't care about parts or anything I want luxury and quality, hard to find parts for just about anything here. 

Japanese or S Korean vehicles have such cheesy door parts they turn into junk, windows don't work, fall off the tracks, interior's fall apart, metals rust to dust, miss the American cars the quality was there.

I guess the negative to owning something exotic or hard to find is that it's going to be a high theft item and be taken apart piece by piece and sold that way.


----------



## sombrado (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Guys, just one more question to ask all the pro & veteran out here. My Pinay spouse brother always tells me to buy a hand-gun for self-protection and my thinking is it necessary in Manila?

I am a humble man and I dress only in T-shirt & shorts & wear slippers but everywhere I go someone will follow me. My fear is the chances of using the gun is very high if own one. No doubt is self-defence used but I will be committing a sin when I killed someone. So should I carried a gun or not?

Do you guys carry a gun for self-protection? I have seem Filipino man surrendering and claiming their gun at the mall security guard. I saw them putting back the ammunition magazine back to their hand-gun and clocking it with pleasure. The look on his face minsan (sometimes) scare me. 

I like to hang around the malls and restaurants to observe people and cars passing by. My mind was thinking...we ate the same kind of rice but it produce thousand kind of people with difference personalities. I hope my words don't bore you guys? Thank you


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Whatever vehicle you decide to go with, you should seriously consider having the windows tinted, including the windshield, so people can't see that a foreigner is driving or inside. Just make sure the windshield isn't so dark as to make driving at night too hard.

I would also not attach any bumper stickers or those family stick figure stickers with the names of mom, dad, the kids, the dog, etc. Basically don't give ANY indication that a foreigner owns or operates the vehicle.


----------



## sombrado (Jun 29, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> Whatever vehicle you decide to go with, you should seriously consider having the windows tinted, including the windshield, so people can't see that a foreigner is driving or inside. Just make sure the windshield isn't so dark as to make driving at night too hard.
> 
> I would also not attach any bumper stickers or those family stick figure stickers with the names of mom, dad, the kids, the dog, etc. Basically don't give ANY indication that a foreigner owns or operates the vehicle.


Sir, Thank you for your kind advise and I think it is a good idea to tint the windows. We never know who is watch us, right? Cheer


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

sombrado said:


> Hi Guys, just one more question to ask all the pro & veteran out here. My Pinay spouse brother always tells me to buy a hand-gun for self-protection and my thinking is it necessary in Manila?


If someone wants you dead, you'll get shot by guys passing on a motorbike when you're driving/eating so won't have time to use a gun for self-defence. If they don't want you dead, just your wallet, then let them have it. 

A gun here is far more likely to end up killing you than anyone else. There is also the fact that foreigners can't carry them, so even if you do use it for self-defence you're in trouble with the police.

If you can afford a Ford Explorer then you can afford to live somewhere safe enough that a gun is not required.

You don't need a gun for self-protection in Manila, or pretty well anywhere else short of Jolo.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

sombrado said:


> Hi Guys, just one more question to ask all the pro & veteran out here. My Pinay spouse brother always tells me to buy a hand-gun for self-protection and my thinking is it necessary in Manila?
> 
> I am a humble man and I dress only in T-shirt & shorts & wear slippers but everywhere I go someone will follow me. My fear is the chances of using the gun is very high if own one. No doubt is self-defence used but I will be committing a sin when I killed someone. So should I carried a gun or not?
> 
> ...


----------



## sombrado (Jun 29, 2013)

Sir, I'm not posting things which I am imaging. I have quite bad experience in the Leyte during sky years of staying there. And as a foreigner I can own a gun with license for protection. 
Anyways thank you for your kind advise and I'll remember it. Cheer


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*owning gun*

I need to do some research but I did remember coming across information for foreigners, it has a been a couple years but I think you need Camp Crame or that area for application and fee's of 8,000 peso's. 

I need to do some research but I too would like to own a gun legally.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Well I'm sure as non philippine citizen you cannot own weapon in RP. Sort of my business/lifestyle. However your wife can. Being aware, cool, calm, humble is best way to avoid problems. To carry is very risky business for foreigner. However inside my home in RP for me I write the rules and the smiling, humble American will welcome intruder to Texas. Plenty of pepper spray and alternate defense if you are worried . My best advice is to relax, smile, stay with those who relate to you. I have traveled plenty alone and for interesting business. Bars, hookers, drugs, midnight strolls in interesting but bad areas are not advised. I'm no prude, seen, been, done plenty, if you travel alone never a drop of liquor, no bars, no hookers. Relax! Beautiful country and nice people. Gun ranges are plenty. Antipollo, Tagaytay, Cebu, Manila, Davoe, Naga, Marinduque and many private and some extremely private with agenda. If you are not wired for this DON'T DO IT. Some gun dealers are more interesting than others. Never forget in a poor country all is for sale including your name, photo, address if available. Relax and enjoy!!!


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Personally I prefer fishing, laughing and drinking with the locals as opposed to whipping out a pistol and then beating them senseless with a sword.


----------

